# can someone id these plants



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

not sure of these plants, can someone pls id them? thanks


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh just realised that the red plant is L repens. Now just need to know the green needle type leaves.


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Green one - water pine tree  looks kool what ever it is though. I would be interested in what it is if you find out.


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

it was closed in that pic but after one day, it opened up....will take another pic in case its more familiar.



Fish on the Mind said:


> Green one - water pine tree  looks kool what ever it is though. I would be interested in what it is if you find out.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Green plant might be called 'Hornwort'
Look it up


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> Green plant might be called 'Hornwort'
> Look it up


it looks too big for a typical hornwort.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

stem's too thick to be hornwort. also leaves look different.


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

thinkshane said:


> stem's too thick to be hornwort. also leaves look different.


indeed, the length of the leaves are about 2 inches long.


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks like Pogostemon Stellatus Needle-leaf


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

Hydrotriche hottonifolia.


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

Boogerboy said:


> Looks like Pogostemon Stellatus Needle-leaf


It has narrower leaves



h_s said:


> Hydrotriche hottonifolia.


Very very similar , most likely be one! Thanks!


----------

